# Uploading with Dreamweaver



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

Sorry if this is a bit dumb, but I have always wondered how to upload an entire folder to Dreamweaver. I need to upload this folder with all of the information in it but I'm not sure how to do the whole thing without going 1 by 1.


----------



## knight_47 (Mar 15, 2006)

do you mean upload a folder to your server? or do you mean like a where a user can go to your site, and upload his own folder to your server so he can access it online???

if you mean you want to upload a folder to your server, you can do this easily via FTP, just login, open up public_html, copy the folder, and paste it.


----------



## The Infinity (May 12, 2005)

Actually I already got it. I forgot I knew how to actually. It had just been awhile since I had done it. Thanks though!


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

If your FTP settings are configured, you just select the folder and click the 'Put' button


----------

